# dovecot posix_fadvise error [WORKAROUND]



## Yvan (Aug 18, 2014)

Errors like this one fill my maillog. This has been occurring for years and appears to be harmless but annoying.


```
Aug 18 14:20:54 darwin dovecot: imap(yvan): Error: posix_fadvise(/home/yvan/.Maildir/cur/1408371037.5419_0.darwin:2,a) failed: Function not implemented
Aug 18 14:20:54 darwin dovecot: imap(yvan): Error: posix_fadvise(/home/yvan/.Maildir/cur/1408371653.M92611P3439.darwin,S=44011,W=44796:2,S) failed: Function not implemented
Aug 18 14:20:54 darwin dovecot: imap(yvan): Error: posix_fadvise(/home/yvan/.Maildir/cur/1408371653.M92611P3439.darwin,S=44011,W=44796:2,S) failed: Function not implemented
```

Any ideas?

FreeBSD 9.3 RELEASE
dovecot2-2.2.13_3


----------



## Yvan (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: dovecot posix_fadvise error*

For the record, recompiling dovecot without *kqueue* prevents the error.


----------



## AzaShog (Aug 27, 2014)

posix_fadvise(2) manual suggests that the call first appeared in FreeBSD 10.0. Indeed, I'm running mail/dovecot2 on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE and I don't get the error. Perhaps a bug report should be filed to the maintainer to isolate offensive code for earlier versions of FreeBSD?


----------

